

On the absence of EVAL in ClojureScript - p4bl0
http://axisofeval.blogspot.com/2011/07/on-absence-of-eval-in-clojurescript.html

======
sigil
Weird. Isn't client eval one of the big advantages of having the same language
on both ends?

